# ThinkPad L450 Concerns



## flipper_88 (Jul 19, 2022)

I bought a used Lenovo ThinkPad L450 which I intended to run GhostBSD on however I am getting scared off because of the potentiality of hardware support issues. That being said I do have quite a few years of experience running FreeBSD on both Desktop and certain laptops/Notebooks that I have owned in the past. Should II have reason to be concerned that the Lenovo ThinkPad that I purchased might not play well with FreeBSD due to thec fact that the unit  thatI purchased is maxed out with *gb of system memory?


----------



## Andriy (Jul 20, 2022)

If you bought it, then just try it?


----------



## Mitchera (Jul 22, 2022)

I just bought a lenovo G550. It works perfectly with my laptop. I use the ethernet port for updates and installing software. I love my $150 laptop


----------



## wb7odyfred (Jul 23, 2022)

No 8GB of memory is great for FreeBSD/GhostBSD.  I have a Lenovo T430 that I use for running GhostBSD on and works swell. I also set SWAP partition for 8GB of space, because I have many 50+ browser tabs open at one time.   Try the GhostBSD.org/download  Latest version July 16, 2022.  Test live image by booting from a USB flash drive.  Don't need to install for testing.   Software-Station  install hw-probe  ( bsd-hardware.info or linux-hardware.org )  open a terminal window  hw-probe -all -upload  and see if there is device driver software for your Lenovo L450 laptop hardware devices.   Best of luck.  i5  http://bsd-hardware.info/?computer=0fd1e037978c    or i3 June 27, 2022  http://bsd-hardware.info/?probe=aba7b76575  Realtek rtl8192ee and fingerprint reader not working


----------



## dave01 (Jul 23, 2022)

You could start by downloading and building the Lenovo Diagnostics Tool, a bootable Linux-based GUI tool.  A good way to check over a 2nd hand device to make sure everything works and at least form a basis to help work out which bits of the hardware are supported on Linux and therefore might well be supported by FreeBSD too.  Greyed out options on the diagnostics GUI mean that hardware the respective device either doesn't exist on that model, is broken and not detected or is not supported.  For example, even some quite modern Lenovo laptops, the diags tool doesn detect a WAN card even though it may be present and working.

For testing purposes, you could also try installing Windows and then go to the Lenovo support page, enter your serial number (this ensures you get the correct drivers for your specific version of the L450), go to the drivers and downloads section and install any firmware updates that might be available. (you'll also find the User Manual and full hardware service manual there)  Note that some drivers will do firmware updates on some internal devices other than the BIOS/UEFI firmware, eg firmware in the camera module, so it doesn't hurt to install everything before wiping it and installing FreeBSD afterwards


----------



## tanis (Jul 23, 2022)

flipper88 said:


> I bought a used Lenovo ThinkPad L450 which I intended to run GhostBSD on however I am getting scared off because of the potentiality of hardware support issues. That being said I do have quite a few years of experience running FreeBSD on both Desktop and certain laptops/Notebooks that I have owned in the past. Should II have reason to be concerned that the Lenovo ThinkPad that I purchased might not play well with FreeBSD due to thec fact that the unit  thatI purchased is maxed out with *gb of system memory?



Don't see why maxed out GB of system memory should be an issue, I got 32GB of system memory in my x270 and according to Lenovo, if memory serves well, only 16GB is supported. 

Perhaps this helps as well: FreeBSD FAQ - 4.1.2. What are the limits for memory?


----------

